# Dry Fire



## frjeff (Apr 18, 2009)

I hear some say that dry fire (empty chamber and magazine?) does not hurt the pistol. Others say it should not be done. I see nothing mentioned in my P9 manual.

Is it OK to dry fire my P9 for practice without the expense of ammo?

Thanks,

Jeff+


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

From the Kahr FAQ website

http://www.kahr.com/OR-4.html#q7

Q. Is it safe to "dry fire" my Kahr pistol?

A. Yes, provided you make certain that the chamber is free of ammunition.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Tried to post on this earlier but lost my connection.  Purchase some inexpensive, 9mm "Snap Caps" from your local gun shop. While limited dry firing isn't going to hurt your gun, extensive dry firing, which is a good training tool, can cause problems such as a damaged firing pin and/or back of breech face. The snap caps look like a bullet but have a material that helps deccelerate the striker/firing-pin much like the primer on your bullet does. These items are relatively cheap, last a long, long time and will keep you out of the gun smith's shop a little longer.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most weapons in their manual will say weather or not dry firing is good for the weapon or not. That being said I would still be inclined to use snap caps. It's a small price to pay for the piece of mind.:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yup, get the snap caps. Cheap insurance against future problems.


----------



## Nice (Sep 3, 2021)

I advise you to get a full-fledged laser cartridge like LaserHit or LaserLyte. So the weapon will definitely not be damaged.
And when the workouts are successful and the movements are performed automatically, you can add a dynamic target environment to the workouts, like Virtual Shooting Range | Firearms Training Simulators for home
This is how it looks in action


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I really don't do much dry fire, I prefer to go to the range and live fire, but it can help doing that as far as learning your gun's trigger and manipulation of the gun. Any of the above suggestions are good ones, especially the one Nice posted about.

About the only issue I have read about people having with dry firing their gun, is that some of them have done firing pin damage to their piece. One thing, generally, you do not want to dry fire any gun that is rim fire.


----------

